# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  "Детство" Poem recititation please!

## Sts70004

"Вот моя деревня; Вот мой дом родной; Вот качусь я в санках По горе крутой.
Вот свернулись санки, И я на бок- хлоп! Кубарем качуся Под гору в сугроб.
И друзья-мальчишки Стоя надо мной, Весело хохочут Над моей бедой.
Всё лицо и руки Залепил мне снег... Мне в сугробе- горе, А ребятам смех!" 
I am competing in the Olympiada, and I would appreciate if someone could record this and post it for me to listen to. Thanks 
Sean

----------


## Lampada

Стихотворение И. З. Сурикова  *Суриков Иван Захарович* (1841, деревня Новосёлово Угличского уезда Ярославской губернии — 1880, Москва), поэт. Сын крепостного крестьянина. 
С 1849 в Москве торговал с отцом, потом в собственной мелочной лавке. Самостоятельно выучился грамоте; в 1862 познакомился с А.Н. Плещеевым, который способствовал развитию поэтического дара Сурикова. 
Начал печататься в Москве в 1864; в 1871, 1875 и 1877 выпустил 3 сборника стихов, насыщенных фольклорными традициями, в том числе стихотворение «Детство» («Вот моя деревня, вот мой дом родной...») и др.; некоторые стихи стали популярными песнями: «Рябина» («Что шумишь, качаясь...»), «В степи» (в народной обработке — «Степь да степь кругом...»), «Я ли в поле да не травушка была». 
Писал также пьесы и поэмы на сюжеты из русской истории: «Садко», на основе которой создана одноименная опера Н.А. Римского-Корсакова; «Казнь Стеньки Разина», запечатлевшая образ древней русской столицы. 
По инициативе Сурикова в Москве в 1872 был выпущен коллективный сборник произведений писателей-самоучек «Рассвет», положивший начало Суриковскому литературно-музыкальному кружку.

----------


## Rtyom

> "Вот моя деревня; Вот мой дом родной; Вот качусь я в санках По горе крутой.
> Вот свернулись санки, И я на бок- хлоп! Кубарем качуся Под гору в сугроб.
> И друзья-мальчишки Стоя надо мной, Весело хохочут Над моей бедой.
> Всё лицо и руки Залепил мне снег... Мне в сугробе- горе, А ребятам смех!" 
> I am competing in the Olympiada, and I would appreciate if someone could record this and post it for me to listen to. Thanks 
> Sean

----------


## Sts70004

Thanks very much, it's very useful to hear it and compare.

----------

